# Ritorno Ottavi di Finale Europa League 2016/2017.



## mefisto94 (12 Marzo 2017)

Il programma del turno di ritorno degli ottavi di Europa League :

19.00

Besiktas-Olympiakos

Genk-Gent

Krasnodar-Celta Vigo

21.00

Roma-Lione

Ajax-Copenaghen

Anderlecht-Apoel

United-Rostov

Monchengladbach-Shalke


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2017)

con un 2-0 pulito la Roma puo' passare, e' alla loro portata


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

up


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> con un 2-0 pulito la Roma puo' passare, e' alla loro portata



Esatto è alla loro portata ma come al solito non ce la faranno


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

Partita bene la Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Traversa e miracolo del portiere


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Il derby belga comunque è finito in parità e dovrebbero essere passati quelli con la K


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

Bene Rudiger per ora.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ahahahhahahahaha

Gol del Lione. Che roba.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

ahahahahaha scontatissimi dominio iniziale e poi segnano gli altri


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2017)

Ma come si fa a prendere lo stesso identico gol due volte?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

1-1


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

Fazio nelle ultime partite sembra tornato quello del Tottenham.


----------



## Superpippo80 (16 Marzo 2017)

In Italia, quel fallo di mano del difensore del Lione, era rigore per la Juve.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2017)

Imbrazzante sta rometta


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

Gladbach 2-0 Dahoud.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Primo tempo 1-1

Ma dove vogliono andare? 

Finirà 1-2 o 2-2


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2017)

Sto Leone non è nulla di che.. ma la Rometta lo è ancora di più


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

intanto lo United è ancora 0-0 (che comunque è sufficiente) contro il Rostov


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> intanto lo United è ancora 0-0 (che comunque è sufficiente) contro il Rostov



Alla fine credo che vinceranno loro El ed andranno in CL


----------



## Serginho (16 Marzo 2017)

Il portiere del Lione in versione Yashin


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

Golazo di Dahoud


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Fantastico Giulio Delfino in radio che dice che il Lione è stato eliminato dalla Juventus nei *preliminari di Champions League *cavolo non sapevo che fossimo messi così male nel ranking che la vincitrice dello scudetto deve fare i preliminari


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

Rigore netto per la Roma non fischiato.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

Autogol pazzesco del Lione


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

C'è s'è magnato la mummia.

3-1 nell'aria comunque


----------



## ralf (16 Marzo 2017)

Ahaha El Sha...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2017)

Cosa ha sbagliato sto el mummia


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

Ahahahhaha che c'è magnato sto Cornetto?


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

Dio mio...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Fuori a meno di invenzioni di Totti


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2017)

Questa Roma è una squadra senza anima.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2017)

Che squadra di cessi e che allenatore mediocre.. uscire contro ste pippe


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Il 3-1 è rimasto nell'aria


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

I soliti perdenti.

Penso che qualsiasi altra squadra d'Europa, contro il Lione di questa sera, avrebbe ribaltato il risultato e la qualificazione.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2017)

*Lione ai quarti. Roma eliminata.*


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2017)

Come ha fatto Capello a vincer lo scudetto non lo so.


----------



## cremone (16 Marzo 2017)

Se perdiamo posizioni nel ranking nessuno si lamenti finchè facciamo facciamo ste figure in EL


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2017)

Qualificati Lione, Shalke, Genk, Besiktas, Anderletch, Ajax, United e Celta.

Qua per me alla fine vince una sorpresa.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lione ai quarti. Roma eliminata.*


Altra stagione fallimentare della Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Fuori anche il Gladbach rimontato dopo aver estromesso la Fiorentina


----------



## kolao95 (16 Marzo 2017)

Roma ridicola come al solito. Dispiace, ma dovevi ribaltarla..


----------



## fabri47 (16 Marzo 2017)

Mi dispiace per la Roma, ma ha pagato caro gli errori evitabilissimi dell'andata.


----------



## Serginho (16 Marzo 2017)

La partita di stasera riassume alla perfezione l'essenza della Roma, tutta la partita ad attaccare e il Lione si salva in ogni modo, poi un tiro loro e un gol.

Ad ogni modo l'unico trofeo internazionale resta ancora la coppa delle fiere del 1960, faceva bene capitan Losi a tenersela stretta stretta


----------



## Superpippo80 (16 Marzo 2017)

Il calcio italiano non riesce a portare nemmeno una squadra ai quarti di EL. Grave. In Europa le nostre squadre spariscono.


----------



## Heaven (16 Marzo 2017)

Quando una squadra ha il DNA perdente non c'è nulla da fare. Non mi sono piaciuti, giusta eliminazione 

El Shaarawy davvero scarso


----------



## Superpippo80 (16 Marzo 2017)

Non vedo come possa non vincerla il Manchester.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

La differenza tra i gobbi e la roma e' che i gobbi hanno eliminato Porto e Lione, la roma e' uscita contro entrambe


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2017)

Grande gol di Dahoud. Quanto è forte.

E quanto è forte Gonalons. Meglio di Tolisso imho.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Marzo 2017)

Partita incredibile di Strootman comunque. Giocatore fantastico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2017)

Soliti perdenti dentro, questi non vincerebbero nulla neanche se giocassero da soli


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Partita incredibile di Strootman comunque. Giocatore fantastico.



Per me è stato mediocre, ha pure sbagliato il gol del 2-1 nel primo tempo solo davanti al portiere.
Ancora peggio Nainggolan, uno che sposta in Italia ma in Europa i suoi pacciughi possono costare caro.


----------

